# Tips on catching a fish



## PiccoloJr (Oct 14, 2013)

I have to remove an agressive fish from my 90-gallon. Anyone have any suggestions as how to do it without taking all the rocks out? I can't seem to catch him.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Use the search function on the home page. Type in fish trap. The bottle trick has worked for me in the past


----------



## benzenering (Oct 4, 2012)

Use two nets, one to guide him, one to catch him.


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

I have used the bottle trap with pretty good success. I rarely get the fish I am after right away, but if I repeat the process a few times I can usually get the right one. One thing I will say about this method though is that I would not set up the trap and then leave for a long time... my mbuna tend to get pretty angry once they find out they are trapped - I wouldn't want many of them in there together for very long.


----------



## Kalost (Feb 27, 2013)

benzenering said:


> Use two nets, one to guide him, one to catch him.


Ditto


----------



## PiccoloJr (Oct 14, 2013)

I got him!


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

Not that it matters at this point but the most important part of catching a finish in my experience is patience because fish will definitely test your patience.


----------



## FlyHigh (Nov 15, 2009)

To anyone who comes across this thread looking for tips on catching a fish I'll share my method which is simple, quick and does not stress out any fish.

I have an inexpensive sheet of plexiglass that is cut to the same dimensions as the inside of my tank (depth front to back X height). When the fish see me at the side of my tank, they all come toward me to be fed. I simply slide the plexiglass down behind them, creating a wall thus turning a six foot tank into a tank only 12" long. It's then relatively easy to net the fish you want. you may have to remove very few rocks or none at all depending on your setup so that the plexiglass wall reaches all the way to the bottom.


----------



## scooby68 (Sep 27, 2013)

Tip #1.
a) Leave the net in the tank regularly, they learn to not fear it.
b) I've trained my fish to eat food out of the net, put my flakes/pellets, whatever in the net, they are shy at first but hunger wins and they soon all feed from the net.
c) Further training, feed them from the net while your moving the net very slowly at first.....then it has become a race and they are charging into the net, sometimes all 25 of them! :thumb: lol
d) This trained behavior will wane if you do not use it with any regularity, only took about 5 days the first time. A couple more and they were so happy to see the net.

*Tip #2.* Get them while they are sleeping, as soon as you turn the light on, they are pretty slow moving usually, if you can see them and get them on the first pass it's been easy for me.


----------



## scooby68 (Sep 27, 2013)

FlyHigh said:


> To anyone who comes across this thread looking for tips on catching a fish I'll share my method which is simple, quick and does not stress out any fish.
> 
> I have an inexpensive sheet of plexiglass that is cut to the same dimensions as the inside of my tank (depth front to back X height). When the fish see me at the side of my tank, they all come toward me to be fed. I simply slide the plexiglass down behind them, creating a wall thus turning a six foot tank into a tank only 12" long. It's then relatively easy to net the fish you want. you may have to remove very few rocks or none at all depending on your setup so that the plexiglass wall reaches all the way to the bottom.


Love this! Great Idea!


----------

